# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  WRT54g ~80euro στο ebay.de

## dimanhsb

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρει:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...e=STRK:MEWA:IT

Κοστίζει 68 euro και 18 χρεώνει για τα μεταφορικά, μέχρι 3 κομμάτια.
Επιπλέον, αυτό που δεν γράφει η αγγελία είναι ότι αν πληρώσετε με paypal, χρεώνει 5% extra

Συνολικά για αγορά 3 κομματιών:
3x 68 = 204 euro
+ 18 μεταφορικά = 222 euro

Μαζί με το 5% = Τελική τιμή 233 euro
Άρα, τιμή ανά τεμάχιο ~77,65 euro

Ο τύπος στέλνει με DHL ασφαλισμένα, και κάνει περίπου 5 με 7 μέρες να τα φέρει (ακόμα δεν έχω αγοράσει, μόλις αγοράσω, και παραλάβω, θα σας πω εντυπώσεις).

----------

